
Leila Janah, CEO and entrepreneur who wanted to end global poverty, dies at 37 - RickJWagner
https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/01/us/leila-janah-obit-trnd/index.html
======
ta12126
Using a throwaway account because I don't usually talk publicly about it.

I did a round of "You're going to die" with esophageal cancer in 2017.

The conversations I had with my peers that were waiting in line for radiation
and/or chemo were refreshingly real and focused.

It's interesting where your head eventually lands in these situations.

~~~
pfarnsworth
I hope you have recovered fully from this.

~~~
ta12126
2, almost 3 years in with clean CT and PET scans. Supposedly 5 years is the
mark for optimism. So, yeah, good so far. Adenocarcinoma, btw. Which is
usually driven by stress induced stomach acid over a lifetime. I suspect this
is fairly common in our line of work. So, _" see your doctor"_ if you have
recurring issues with acid reflux. It starts with a condition called "Barret's
Esophagus".

Had I gone in earlier, I could have avoided some pretty radical surgery that
removed 6 inches of my esophagus. Men are pretty notorious with doctors for
putting issues off and waiting until it's too late.

~~~
pop12121
Thank you for sharing your experience! Do you mind disclosing the line of work
you were in?

~~~
ta12126
Leadership job in the tech area of a mostly non-tech Fortune 500 corp.
Software, cloud, etc.

------
uniclaude
Such an inspiring career and life. I'm sad I have only learned about her and
her achievements through her death.

Much respect.

------
abrookins
Super sad. I interviewed at Samasource early in my career. They had a cool
mission, and Ms. Janah seemed really inspiring. Glad she got to do so much
with the time she had.

------
socmoth
shared an office with her in 2008. ;(

------
moneywoes
My condolences to her family. Cancer is truly devastating.

------
andreasklinger
She was an amazing and inspiring person.

------
hkai
You should test yourself for cancer.

There is an at-home DNA test, which I won't advertise, that tests your genetic
predisposition for 36 types of cancer.

If you happen to have a certain mutation, you and potentially your blood
relatives should start doing tests, in some cases as early as 25 and every
year.

~~~
moneywoes
I have a lump on my leg and the doctor said it's probably a lympoma but I'm
still concerned after reading this. Is there anything I can do at home to
test?

~~~
hkai
No, you can't.

An at-home DNA test doesn't test whether you have cancer* - it tests your
chances of getting one over your lifetime.

For some people, for example, there will be an 80% chance to get breast cancer
during their lifetime, and they should start checking themselves often.

* One exception is a colon cancer test - you can send (apologies) a swab of your poop to test it for mutated DNA that is present if you already have early colon cancer.

------
stevefan1999
RIP

